# Embroidery hooping pants



## teehive (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey, was wondering if anyone can help me with a solution for Embroidering 12" long text down a pant leg?


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

fast frame.. I am can't remember off hand how long the longer frame is but the jeans are heavy for the frame so you will have to prop them up.. so that the weight doesn't carry it down


----------



## lizd (Jun 20, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> the jeans are heavy for the frame so you will have to prop them up.. so that the weight doesn't carry it down


I'm curious--how do you prop the frame up? I've had limited success using my fast frames the way I had hoped I could because of this very issue--most of the things I want to use them for are too heavy and drag the frames down.


----------



## teehive (Jun 16, 2010)

I watched a video on fast frame, I just don't know if that will hold up and be very efficient. I was hoping I could find an actual hoop to put the pant leg in?
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

we used a long box to prop up our items..


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Stick an ironing board in front of the machine. Solid surface and gives you more workspace. It doesn't matter how long the fast frames are(you can order custom sizes), you can only embroider the width of your machines field without re-hooping. Most commercial machines are at least 12" though. I do a lot of pants legs this way. If you are embroidering on the top part, don't try to shove the frame up the whole leg, go in from the waist


----------

